
Hubii - News Discovery Service - Hubii
http://www.hubii.com
======
fweespeech
Congratulations on launching :)

Just a little feedback...the language icon isn't immediately clear [at least
to me] and I only found it once I started clicking on random things.

Maybe a slightly more standard version like one of these?

* Flag for the current language * [http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/language/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/language/)

~~~
Hubii
Hi fweespeech! Thank you very much for your feedback! We really appreciate
your opinion and we will check new options for the language icon.

You can follow us in our Social Media accounts for updates.

Best regards!

------
hux3
This looks very clean - but I worry at how much it takes away from users'
clicking and going to the content-creator's sites. I think pure aggregators
like newsbae.com will outlast sites/apps like hubii and Circa. I feel it just
isn't a sustainable business model to take away visitors from the magazines
that wrote the articles.

~~~
Hubii
Hi hux3, Thanks for your feedback. Actually, we're contacting with all the
publications. We're working very hard to create a great business model for
both sides.

If you want to know more about Hubii you can also follow us on our Social
Media accounts.

Thanks again and best regards!

------
wildkyo
It looks very great! :) Good work!

